# Porsche Carrera 996 GT3 with Supernatural...



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

I was very much looking forward to detailing this beast of a car as i've always had a soft spot for Porsches (well everything except the boxter!) and this detail was on a 996 Carerra 4 with a GT3 aerokit.



















I noticed a couple of scratches too



















The car was rolled outside and I got cracking, so first up was a coating of valet pro super snow foam 10:1




























Whilst the foam was dwelling i se to work on the wheels

The wheels, tyres and arches were sprayed with G101 diluted 10:1 the alloys had a polished lip so wheels brightner would have been too harsh for them.










Tyres and arches cleaned with a vikan brush and wheels with swissvax and ez detail.





































The wheels where then rinsed along with the bodywork




























There was quite a lot of tar on the bodywork too and tardis took car of this










The trims and plastic areas were also cleaned with G101










The car was then rinsed down again and washed using the 2BM followed by another rinse.

Once rolled into the garage I started claying using bilt hamber soft

After one pass on the wing



















Quite a lot of contaminents and the bonnet, roof and bootlid needed doing twice check out the clay bar after the bootlid!










Once the car had been clayed, the remaining moisture was dryed using a miracle dryer and I began taking some PTG readings.

The bonnet was showing clear sings of a re-spray along with the front wings










the remaining areas were showing original factory readings










I started with the bonnet and there were a couple of fairly deep scratches



















I tackled these using 3M Fast Cut Plus on a 3M green compounding pad (with great concentration!)










I didnt manage to get an after picture of this but this combo did remove the scratch perfectly as with these ones on the front wing

Before










After










I then corrected the rest of the bonnet

Before










During










After










The bonnet needed FCP however I was able to correct the wings using Menz IP 3.02

Before










After










I had also read quite a few posts about Porsche's and their "sticky" paint and so far I was having no problems at all until I realised that was only becuase I had just corrected the re-sprayed areas.

So as i started with the rotary on the door after the 2nd pass and when the speed started to increase the pad kept skipping and the polish residue bonded itself to the paintwork!

so out came the PC!

Using a polishing pad and Menz IP I was able to acheive very good correction

Before










After










I used the same combo for the rear wings

50:50 attempt










Corrected




























The roof needed 2 hits of FCP on a compounding pad via the PC, I forgot how uncomfortable the PC is to use for your hands the vibrations are crazy!

Correcting the roof










Pillar corrected










The owner also wanted me to de-badge the car










This was easily done with a thin bit of flexible palstic










I also corrected the rear lights

Before










Polishing with Meznerna 203S










After










The harder to reach areas (where the polisher wouldnt fit!) underneath the rear spoiler were polished by hand using dodo lime prime and a german applciator pad



















I then continued round the rest of the car and polished the passenger side rear wing and door.

Before










During










After










Wing before










After




























The pillars and tighter areas were corrected with a 4" pad and Menz 203S










With the major correction work complete I decided to give the car a once over with dodo lime prime on a 3M blue finishing pad @ 1200 rpms this added a really nice slick depth to the paint whilst also prepping it perfectly for the a new LSP i had purchased










Yes I had finally cracked and got some dodo supernatural! I applied this to the car panel at a time and left it to cure for 10 mins as per the instructions and whilst it was curing I attended to the other jobs.

All the rubber trims were cleaned with a microfibre and some G101



















And then dressed with 303 Aerospace protectant.

Glass cleaned inside and out with autoglym glass polish










The boot area was looking a bit dull and dirty from the polish dust.










This was cleaned with G101 and dusted down










And dressed with 303










All areas were waxed with supernatural










Exhaust Before










Cleaned and polished with 1Z metal polish



















Wheels were polished with lime prime and then a coat of jetseal was applied










And then buffed off after around 15 mins










The lips were polished with 1Z metal polish










Tyres dressed with chemical guys new look trim gel










Leather was cleaned and conditioned with gliptone



















The car was then given a final QD wipedown with chemical guys synthetic QD and...

The Afters....






























































































































































































Total time = 16 hours


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks very nice mate.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Crackin' work and great write up:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome job on porsche mate...:thumb:


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job and love the car :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Can't personally understand why you'd de-badge such a car, but still.

Very nice work. Love the attention to detail as always..


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

That car is pure sex on wheels 

Great job!!!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks cracking but you missed a number plate near the end


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

Jim W said:


> Can't personally understand why you'd de-badge such a car, but still.
> 
> Very nice work. Love the attention to detail as always..


Because maybe he didnt want his car to pretend to be a GT3 when its not?

Good work though, very good results


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks great mate, well done!! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks very nice indeed - some excellent correction work :thumb:

just out of curiosity, how effective was the Lime Prime by hand?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

should be a crime to debadge that ... i just cant think why anyone would want to debadge a GT3 !!

good work though


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

nudda said:


> should be a crime to debadge that ... i just cant think why anyone would want to debadge a GT3 !!
> 
> good work though


Its not a GT3 though....its a 996 C4 with the Aerokit isn't it????
OP, they are Box"S"ters!
Nice work though and good choice of LSP!:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking reflections for a silver car:thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work, good pictures and well written, top stuff :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great results


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work  Silver's not easy to get a good shine on.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Great work  Silver's not easy to get a good shine on.


It is with Dodo Juice!!!!!!! Lime Prime / Supernatural = Winner:thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work and I love SN myself.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Looks very nice indeed - some excellent correction work :thumb:
> 
> just out of curiosity, how effective was the Lime Prime by hand?


Lime prime is very effective by hand doesnt require that much breaking down and leaves the surface super slick and glossy.

I also find it great on wheels as it hase just enoguh bite to remove any marks whilst also leaving a perfect prep for a sealant / wax


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> Its not a GT3 though....its a 996 C4 with the Aerokit isn't it????
> OP, they are Box"S"ters!


oops, didn't realise. My bad.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

G105ALY said:


> Its not a GT3 though....its a 996 C4 with the Aerokit isn't it????
> OP, they are Box"S"ters!
> Nice work though and good choice of LSP!:thumb:


+1 .... obviously it isnt not that I have looked with my eyes open lol


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Jim W said:


> oops, didn't realise. My bad.


took me a while to realise too, I think the genuine ones came with a roll cage n stuff. Probably took the badges off as Porsche owners (especially on PH!!!) get very agro over badging stuff up. I like it though!:thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Can't personally understand why you'd de-badge such a car, but still.
> 
> Very nice work. Love the attention to detail as always..


because the badge was fake ?

its not a GT3

its a Carrera 4 with the optional bodykit. Im guessing the previous owner did it ?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

it came out from the Porsche factory with a GT3 aerokit on but the owner just wanted it de-badged as its not an actual GT3


----------



## andyteg (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent work Pav! As always an extremely good attention to detail. Another satisfied customer I bet!

Do you have top 3 cars you have worked on now? Ferrari?


----------



## nevyn (May 31, 2009)

I wanted to PM breezy because it is such nice work 

but I am new and can't until I have posted 10 times


Can you PM me breezy, I have a Silver 996 Turbo...


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work Breezy :thumb:

by the way which rotary did you use?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Slick 77 said:


> nice work Breezy :thumb:
> 
> by the way which rotary did you use?


Thanks mate it was the Makita 9227CB rotary I used...


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

I like reading your posts, quite informative. Car looks real nice.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb!:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yummy... I'm a sucker for Porsches! Nice work, mate!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work. Wheels look too small though :lol:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

KKM said:


> Nice work. Wheels look too small though :lol:


too small Lol they are 18" bad boys if i remember correctly!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work dude.

Love the 911 :thumb:

Was it a mates car or just a customers?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nice work!

Glad to see the debadging though, any porsche enthusiast would be able to instantly tell it wasnt a GT3, they sit a good bit lower than the normal 911's


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

:argie: very nice car, and great work and write up :thumb:


----------



## Raz (Jun 18, 2009)

Loved the read up


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------

